# [PPOTW] Which nextgen system will have the best year in 2014?



## T-hug (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi guys! It's been a while since the last Portal Poll Of The Week due to the Christmas Holidays and New Year celebrations and holidays.
So this weeks poll asks; which nextgen system will have the best 2014?  This means everything overall, sales, exclusives etc. Basically which system will be the most popular by the end of the year.

Remember, if you have an idea you would like to see on the PPOTW, just send me a PM with the question and answers and I will try my best to use it in the following weeks.



Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous Week - Do you like micro transactions?
Week 24 - What did you think of this years VGX Awards?
Week 23 - Which of the nextgen consoles do you own?
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 


 
If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 5, 2014)

What have you done, T-hug!?


----------



## Dork (Jan 5, 2014)

Poo U because it's getting a fuck ton of good games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2014)

People are actually voting for the Wii U?

Have fun with your five Nintendo exclusives and complete lack of third parties.

Anyway, PS3 master race. Purseowner 5 will be great.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have no idea actually which usually means something obvious (as well as never asking me to make pretty things trying to get me to predict what people out in the street will do is something unlikely to end well).

Looking at the present situation I reckon the PS4 will do pretty well but probably not by a landslide. Mainly as PS360 has now become onePS4 (I need a better mash up) as far as I am concerned. That said Sony and MS corporate are doing odd things at this point in time so.

Wii U.... will probably still exist but I do not think it will have any new fans when all is said and done and may have even shed a few. That said Nintendo's life support system has worked for it in the past and will probably at least allow them to lurch forward.
What will be interesting to see is what the 3ds will be doing, personally I still hold it is floundering a bit. It failing to make great impact might also trouble the life support thing from above as well. That said I will not shed a tear if it does pass as most of the devs I like are already making games for other systems.

I do not usually care quite so much for the business side of things beyond using it to predict what games are likely to be funded, this go around might change that though.

To that end my money so to speak is likely on the PC and android. Steam's linux efforts will be interesting to see but I am not sure it will quite dethrone windows.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2014)

ITT T-hug is not cool about flamewar safety

The Wii U is actually getting some games this year, but will they actually turn around the Wii U's prospects? I doubt it. Smash Bros. and Mario Kart might get the system a temporary sales boost, but they're not going to be enough to actually give the console some momentum (as the Smash Bros. and Mario Kart titles weren't enough to salvage the N64 and Gamecube's prospects).

Besides, of all the games being released, the only one that really interests me is Bayonetta 2, and as neat as it is, I'm not spending an extra $250-300 just to get it.

I'm interested in seeing how the PS4 fares. The system is going to suffer a bit of a drought after January or so, but it's looking like the young console should have quite a nice library by the end of the year. If it can pull that together and keep people buying, the console should be set for the rest of its lifespan.

Of course, nothing is set in stone and anything could happen (maybe Microsoft will make the Xbox One something actually worth spending money on), but what's the fun in just accepting that and observing quietly?


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> What will be interesting to see is what the 3ds will be doing, personally I still hold it is floundering a bit. It failing to make great impact might also trouble the life support thing from above as well. That said I will not shed a tear if it does pass as most of the devs I like are already making games for other systems.


I think it's doing surprisingly well in this mobile phone/tablet age - against such competition it could easily be dead & buried by now (look at the Vita: great machine - I own one myself - but no chance whatsoever against iOS/Android) Also 2013 was an excellent year for 3DS games ...my worry is that the 2014 lineup can't possibly be as good, and with the phones going from strength to strength.....

Anyroad, the poll.... 'The best year'?? Very tough call at the moment... from a sales point of view we can drop the Wii U out of the equation already (though I have to say I'm looking forward to the games announced on this more than the other two without a doubt!), but it's too early to call between the PS4 & One. Personally I prefer the PS4 (let my youngest take the One into his bedroom, no interest in that yet!), and I'll bet a tenner it'll smash the One in both Japan (obv!) & mainland Europe. US/UK? I reckon it'll be close either way... so aye, my vote goes to the PS4


----------



## anhminh (Jan 5, 2014)

As Nintendo fanboy, I have to say wiiu will do the best this year, yeah.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2014)

My DS and GBA game playing habits ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/links-to-various-gbatemp-features-over-the-years.352851/ ) tended to be many things that did not come from Nintendo save Tetris, Advance Wars and Starfy though even there I have Tetris by other means and the other two were things I had to add to the little list. When researching the companies/developers for those articles I saw time and time again that "now doing IOS/Android development" was what went today, if they were even in the industry at all.
Similarly if the GB/GBC was little NES, the GBA/DS was little SNES we are now looking at the 3ds being little N64 or treading water and that is not a great position to be in. Likewise on "good year" that was year 3 of the 3ds and we are now going into year 4
http://gbatemp.net/threads/5-years-of-ds-roms-in-5-days-year-3.236882/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/5-years-of-ds-roms-in-5-days-year-4.237156/
I am not sure last year stacks against those.

As for Smash and Mario Kart. With the 3ds version perhaps pulling focus in the case of smash and there maybe being some actual competition at some point (Mario Kart is far from perfect and people are now moving beyond copying it badly) I have to wonder if it will as magical as before.

"Bayonetta 2"
Granted it could be like the lack of Pokemon clones on the DS thing but are there not set to be quite a few games like it? Granted Bayonetta was probably one of the better examples of the gameplay style but it hardly lacked competition.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 5, 2014)

Won't do this. Too early for me to judge.
Will stick around for the flames.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 5, 2014)

PC


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 5, 2014)

Wii u is probably gonna dominate in 2014 but the years after that ps4 will pick up the pace with more exclusives


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe in the Wii U


----------



## Arras (Jan 5, 2014)

Isn't this basically asking "what is my favorite console"? I'd guess the PS4 myself though.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't choose just one really. All of them will have a good year; PS4 and the XBone will be getting some exclusives/multiplats and the Wii U will be getting a couple Nintendo games. 

I do think the PS4/XBone will prolly do better sales-wise than the Wii U, but I can't really say 1 console will have the best out of all.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe the PS4 will have the best year, not because I want the Wii U and Xbox One to fail, but because I believe the PS4 is simply what gamers are really seeking out of a game console these days. It looks to have a strong year ahead of it as long as developers can keep their schedules somewhere near on track, and as long as the PS4 can hold its momentum, it will continue to sell out as fast as stores can get stock.

I personally see the Wii U at this point as ending up more like the Gamecube and N64, falling back into the Nintendo funk of a lack of third party content bringing down the system, while the majority simply isn't interested in picking up Super Mario 38,  Legend of Zelda: Yes, Ganon is Back Again, or another Super Smash Bros or Mario Kart. I'm sure I'm not alone in having played primarily Nintendo games growing up, and I'm sure I'm also not alone in not finding anything worth really going out of my way for that Nintendo develops anymore. I'm sure I'll eventually fall into a kind of funk with core series on Sony consoles as well, but until then, for me, Nintendo is my childhood, and my childhood seems adamant about keeping it there.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 5, 2014)

As someone who Owns an Xbox One and a Wii U I think the one coming out on top this year will be...
Playstation 4. I'm not blind to the fact that its selling like hotcakes and that it has some great titles coming for it. 
I expect it to come out on top, With Xbox One being a close second and Wii U bringing up the rear. 
Reason why I think Xbox One will be second is due to the fact that it is also Getting a lot of the AMAZING multiplatforms PS4 is getting (Destiny, The Evil Within, The elder scrolls online, etc) 
And it's getting some killer exclusives as well (Titanfall, Sunset Overdrive, etc.)
As for where the Wii U stands, I don't think it's going to be sitting around in the dust like it did last year. It's exclusives will certainly help pick it up and dust itself off a bit, and I'm certainly excited for a few of them, but I still think its a little too Soon to call it safe for them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2014)

PS4/PS3/WiiU. Seeing as how I can only vote for one and only have one and wont be getting a PS4 for a long time, voting for WiiU. It's games are looking better to me.

NintenTenYearOldMasterRaceHueHueHueHueHueHueHueHueHueHueHueHue


----------



## mkdms14 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think both will do really well this year.  PS4 and XboxOne will get mostly the same games with the exception of a few titles promised only to that system.  PS4 gets infamous Second Sons and XboxOne gets Titanfall.  I know there are more exclusives for those two system but I can't really remember too many of them right now but mostly the third party stuff which will come to both.


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2014)

PS4/Xbone.

Wii U looks like being another N64 or NGC sales wise.


----------



## Langin (Jan 5, 2014)

I say PS4, why? Because I am a Nintendo fanboy. 

Seriously though, Sony made some pretty good hype with the PS4, while XBOX One will slowly die in sales and Wii U will do it's thing I think PS4 will leave some huge footsteps on this world in it's first year. I've been in the games business for 1.5 years now and the PS3 has had the best sales of all.

wait I now realize we'll all have a great year, PS4 will have great sales and Wii U the games ^w^ everyone wins.(EXCEPT XBOX MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA *runs away* )


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2014)

mkdms14 said:


> I think *both* will do really well this year.


I love how casually the Wii U is dismissed


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 5, 2014)

As a hardcore Nintendo fan, I must also go with the PS4. That system has games which are worth having. But Nintendo could turn around their (deplorable) financial condition if, I don't know, RELEASE A FUCKING METROID GAME!!!!!!  And I'm not talking about one that was like Other M, either. Nintendo is capable of releasing quality titles, however easy they may be to you people. I am also hoping for another Paper Mario game, followed by a F-Zero title. As for third party people: I want them to get their shit together before releasing any (more) dumbass games on the Wii U and then complain about how they're not selling. Don't they realize that they will make more money by releasing a quality title instead of some piece of shovelware? Or is this wish somehow related to my fantasy world and will likely never happen?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe the PS4 and Xbone will be neck and neck this year. Why? Call of Duty is still a huge hit in popular culture, and as long as there are bro gamers out there, (My teenage friends who only buy the new shoot-em-up and sports game every year to play with friends, don't explore to much otherwise) there will be plenty of Xbox One and PS4 sales. They'll be pretty close too with Xbox loyalist moving over to the PS4 because of the $100 difference and Xbox' bad PR last year.

As a person who mainly games on PC and enjoys his Ninty consoles for relaxing, I'm pretty excited for this year for Wii U. I've always been a huge Mario Kart fan since the Gamecube version, pre-ordered MK Wii, played it for probably four years on a regular basic, and put 100+ hours on the 3DS version. Same can be said for the Smash Bros franchise. 

I'm sure those two games, and the others that will be coming out this year will get it far enough out of the water that it'll be able to be a nice little console for a few more years.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jan 5, 2014)

Being accustomed to Nintendo consoles, I'd love for the WiiU to trump the other 2 consoles. Things just don't work that way though due to its lack of games and dead userbase. That being said, the main reason you'd ever want a WiiU is because of its amazing exclusives. A good PC and a WiiU would you pretty good coverage (Steamy Steam Steam Steam Steam), and its not that hard to get a good PC nowadays anyway.  
Voting for the PS4 since it'll probably do the best.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 5, 2014)

2014 i see as the Wii U's year, after that the PS4 will take over and hopefully the Xbone will fall into obscurity.


----------



## pubert09 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sensing a bias in the poll...


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 5, 2014)

My money's on the PS4.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 5, 2014)

For now, PS4


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2014)

pubert09 said:


> I'm sensing a bias in the poll...



Uh why? If you mean against Xbox One, blame the price.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wii U. How could I not with games like these:

- Super Smash Bros. 4
- Mario Kart 8
- Bayonetta 2
- The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Warriors
- Xenoblade 2
- Shin Megami X Tensei
- *rumoured unannounced 3rd party exclusive*

I have Bayo 2 on pre-order and whenever that's in stock it has to be mine!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> - *rumoured unannounced 3rd party exclusive*


 

I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you...


----------



## Dork (Jan 5, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Wii U. How could I not with games like these:
> 
> - Super Smash Bros. 4
> - Mario Kart 8
> ...


 
Don't forget Miyamoto's new IP.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hardest decision I've ever had to make... Yeah, I have a pretty easy life. 
I want to say Wii U, but that would just be me hoping for the best. As for PS4 and Xbox One, I feel as if they're pretty much the same system with a few different select exclusives worth playing. I flipped a coin and chose Xbox, but if I could, I would choose PS4 and Xbox One(I am aware choosing both makes no sense). Sorry Wii U, I love you, but I can't choose you!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 6, 2014)

Langin said:


> I say PS4, why? Because I am a Nintendo fanboy.
> 
> Seriously though, Sony made some pretty good hype with the PS4, while XBOX One will slowly die in sales and Wii U will do it's thing I think PS4 will leave some huge footsteps on this world in it's first year. I've been in the games business for 1.5 years now and the PS3 has had the best sales of all.
> 
> wait I now realize we'll all have a great year, PS4 will have great sales and Wii U the games ^w^ everyone wins.(EXCEPT XBOX MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA *runs away* )


>Xbox One sales slowly die out
>Hit 3 million in less then two months while the Wii U is still struggling to hit over 100k every few months
Even I can Put blind bias away but this was just ridiculous.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 6, 2014)

omgpwn666 said:


> Hardest decision I've ever had to make... Yeah, I have a pretty easy life.
> I want to say Wii U, but that would just be me hoping for the best. As for PS4 and Xbox One, I feel as if they're pretty much the same system with a few different select exclusives worth playing. I flipped a coin and chose Xbox, but if I could, I would choose PS4 and Xbox One(I am aware choosing both makes no sense). Sorry Wii U, I love you, but I can't choose you!


Can you say that about any console?
Like the Wii U is the same as PS3 and 360 with just a tablet gimmick and a few different select exclusives worth playing.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you...


 
I don't have my hopes up the confirmed exclusives are more than enough and having a new PlatinumGames this year is an instant gem!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 6, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Can you say that about any console?
> Like the Wii U is the same as PS3 and 360 with just a tablet gimmick and a few different select exclusives worth playing.


 
Well, the Wii U is a lot weaker than the other two consoles all around, and lacks real "hardcore" gaming. I mean, the system doesn't come with a headset or a working Ethernet port that doesn't require an adapter. They know what they did. lol In my opinion Xbox One and PS4 are on a completely different level than the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

All three have something going for them as far as 2014 is concerned, they'll all have a good year in their own ways, at least games-wise. Now, success on the market is a completely different issue.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2014)

Dreamcast


----------



## user64 (Jan 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Anyway, PS3 master race. Purseowner 5 will be great.


I just googled purse owner because of you.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2014)

The only thing the Wii U has going for itself is being a budget console...and the PS3/360 are still going to bite into a chunk of it's sales. It's sadly even less relevant than the Gamecube was.  As for the "it did better than Xbone" the Dreamcast had a wonderful first year...

Still ZombieU Pikmin 3 Super Mario 3D World Mario Kart 8 will save it...right?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 6, 2014)

Whichever gets the better games.
Meaning no one really knows.
Well we know how the WiiU will be doing for games

Based off of last gen (it's not current gen guys, all the 'nextgen' consoles are out now), i'm going to say PS4. The PS3 had a lot of RPGs and stuff. I sorta passed my FPS age, so the 360 titles are less appealing.
Plus the PS4 will inevitably get all the Tales games so that's just a no-brainer.

EDIT: I just noticed the poor xbone is getting smashed by the PS4 in an avalanche victory right now. Damn. (WiiU votes are null on this site)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> The only thing the Wii U has going for itself is being a budget console...and the PS3/360 are still going to bite into a chunk of it's sales. It's sadly even less relevant than the Gamecube was. As for the "it did better than Xbone" the Dreamcast had a wonderful first year...
> 
> Still ZombieU Pikmin 3 Super Mario 3D World Mario Kart 8 will save it...right?


 
What Wii U has going for it isn't that it's a "budget console" but actually a console for niche games which you don't really see much nowadays on Microsoft or Sony consoles.

More than likely it's just shooters and sports although that's what the majority of "hardcore" gamers want so that's what they're getting.



omgpwn666 said:


> Well, the Wii U is a lot weaker than the other two consoles all around, and lacks real "hardcore" gaming. I mean, the system doesn't come with a headset or a working Ethernet port that doesn't require an adapter. They know what they did. lol In my opinion Xbox One and PS4 are on a completely different level than the Wii U.


 
Nintendo's in its own league of gaming, i.e, not trying to competing against Microsoft/Sony otherwise they'd suck up to the crap that EA puts on their systems.

This might be one of the last home console generations so they've gotta be sure to make it worth it.


----------



## pubert09 (Jan 6, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh why? If you mean against Xbox One, blame the price.


 
No, not against Xbox One. I also do not think they will have the best year.
I was referring to people thinking that the Wii U will have the best year based on the way things are looking for them in terms of sales and game selection. I know this is a Nintendo based forum, but I feel there is genuine bias for the Wii U. Sure, we can want them to do well or pretend everything is great for the console. I sort of do, because I love me some Ninty games, but looking at everything, it seems they will not have the best year. Not accounting for some stunning upset, of course.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2014)

How is Nintendo a niche console?

Because they make an excess of platformers?

"Niche" is just another way of saying "one trick pony". Even then it's not like the PS4/XB1 won't have platformers. This whole mentality of "HURR DURR ONLY SHOOTERS" is a strawman that's been used for far too long.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 6, 2014)

i voted wiiU . Not really sure why , but when i look back to last year when we got the wiiu , it was a fun purchase , and still is .. This yrs PS4 wasnt the same vibe ... shitty shooter killzone . and not a lot else really ... the wiiu took a bashing for launch games around these parts... cant say the ps4 is any better ... its just a boring console right now... the menu system is Boring.. just not impressed... cant play our 3D movies either as it dont support it (as yet at least) we're still using the ps3 for this ...

overall impressions of ps4 was meh.. while the novelty of the wiiu was kinda cool.

im sure if your a pixel junkie and a fps nerd youll be a tad happier with the ps4 , but if you game for fun ... right now the wiiu is better by far.


----------



## bkifft (Jan 6, 2014)

Might be a stupid question, but aren't those current generation already? If not, when will they be?


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> The only thing the Wii U has going for itself is being a budget console...


Not where I live   
It's only $40 less than a PS4 here. 



Hadrian said:


> Still ZombieU Pikmin 3 Super Mario 3D World Mario Kart 8 will save it...right?


I bought a 3DS for MarioKart 7    

Don't judge me


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

bkifft said:


> Might be a stupid question, but aren't those current generation already? If not, when will they be?


 
Wii U, PS4 and Xbox One are the current-gen consoles now but PS3 and Xbox 360 are still the more popular consoles over the newer ones of the 8th Gen.

It's going to take at least another 1-2 years before the 8th Gen takes over.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> Not where I live  It's only $40 less than a PS4 here.


Don't worry man - around here you have to hunt one down with a radar because major stores just don't carry it... and I don't remember them ever carrying it... they do have games though, which is peculiar.  You can get it cheaply online though, or for a ridiculous price in the local Nerd Store which _(I'm assuming)_ uses it as an expensive decoration. _;O;_


----------



## Langin (Jan 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> >Xbox One sales slowly die out
> >Hit 3 million in less then two months while the Wii U is still struggling to hit over 100k every few months
> Even I can Put blind bias away but this was just ridiculous.


 

I just having nothing good to say about the xbox one yet, since it's not released here. Good to have you chavs! ^O^

Also Wii U isn't struggling anymore, I sell a lot of them now actually. ;p


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2014)

How the fuck is the Wii U winning this poll?

And why is the Xbone so low?

Honestly GBAtemp, honestly.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 6, 2014)

I honestly think we're going to see some nasty surprises this year.

On paper, nintendo has quite the line-up for exclusives, and they've got the section of young gamers pretty much cornered. And financially, they'll at least be fine. But since this is about popularity, they'll probably lose all that potential popularity due to retarded marketing (fuck...they even manage to lose popularity when announcing bayonetta 2 as a wiiu exclusive!). so they're out.

microsoft and sony are neck to neck, as it stands. I doubt that'll last.
* microsoft really either has to make sure to convince people that that kinect-thingy was a good idea and have some awesome feature for it IN A GAME, or scratch it and lower the price for one without that gimmick. Oh, and that CEO candidate better not ruin the party and announce a sale of the xbox brand.
* PS4, on the other hand, is not only cheaper as it stands but is more interesting in terms of online games you get (it might not be free anymore, but you'll certainly get some buck out of it). If nothing goes wrong and MS stays their kinect course, I'd say they are the winning camp. Unfortunately...79% chance of bankruptcy is kind of a big thing. Though that's obviously a worst case thing, I think it's not unlikely that some corners have to be cut at areas (customer service...online features...money for exclusives...).


I voted PS4. But honestly...if there was a "I don't know" button, I would have voted for it.

...but honestly: there should be an option for 'steam machines'. I doubt it will take the world by storm, but it will at least be popular in some parts...


----------



## Arras (Jan 6, 2014)

emigre said:


> How the fuck is the Wii U winning this poll?
> 
> And why is the Xbone so low?
> 
> Honestly GBAtemp, honestly.


Because Nintendo fanboys and apparently most people think the PS4 will do better. Keep in mind that 10 times more votes does not mean people think the Xbone will be shit, just that the PS4 will be (slightly?) better.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2014)

Veho said:


> Not where I live
> It's only $40 less than a PS4 here.


Rough break, Wii U is around £150 less for a Premium console with a game...you know if PS4 was in stock around here. Still it could be worse, you could live in Brazil I think even Master Systems are still expensive there. 



emigre said:


> How the fuck is the Wii U winning this poll?
> 
> And why is the Xbone so low?
> 
> Honestly GBAtemp, honestly.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> you could live in Brazil I think even Master Systems are still expensive there.


True that. The Wii U is $800 there. 

And the PS4 is $1700


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 6, 2014)

OUYA....


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 6, 2014)

spinal_cord said:


> OUYA....


Ouya is a next gen system?!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 6, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Ouya is a next gen system?!


It is 8th gen, but should be classified as micro-console. It should not be compared against full fledge console.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 6, 2014)

emigre said:


> How the fuck is the Wii U winning this poll?
> 
> And why is the Xbone so low?
> 
> Honestly GBAtemp, honestly.



Mmmm yes, your tears over a stupid poll taste so good. mmmm so tasty and delicious!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mmmm yes, your tears over a stupid poll taste so good. mmmm so tasty and delicious!


If only all the Nintendrones who oh-so-viciously support the Wii U online actually bought one perhaps it wouldn't be doing so poorly now. _;O;_


----------



## Dork (Jan 6, 2014)

>sonybronies upset and start making smug remarks
>nintendogs getting rabid
>whole thread is a big passive-aggressive console war


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> _For what purpose_


For teh lulz, my friend - for teh lulz.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 6, 2014)

Hadrian said:


>


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2014)

It'll dominate the world mark my words, just like the 3DO.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> It'll dominate the world mark my words, just like the 3DO.


Now now.

3DO may be the strongest console at its time, but it tried to profit from system rather than game. Extremely high price tag of the system is what stopped people from buying it. No sold system = no profit.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Now now.
> 
> 3DO may be the strongest console at its time, but it tried to profit from system rather than game. Extremely high price tag of the system is what stopped people from buying it. No sold system = no profit.


 
That and crappily conceived and rushed out. It was a nice idea albeit very naive. Still better than Philips, Atari and Commodore's efforts at the time and at least it had some very good games, I remember some of EA's best was on it first and I loved the version of Road Rash.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2014)

emigre said:


> How the fuck is the Wii U winning this poll?
> 
> And why is the Xbone so low?
> 
> Honestly GBAtemp, honestly.



Like you have never used a survey to weed out undesirables before.

GBAtemp post 2014 banwave is going to be so nice.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, THIS year I'll have to vote for the Wii U JUST because it's the first year (aka no gaemz ... yet) for the other two so having a year's head start THIS year Wii U will obviously have a slightly better chance at a good year.
HOWEVER
NEXT year will _entirely_ depend on how well _this_ year plays out. In the _off_ chance that Wii U actually ends this year with a higher install base than the other two, THEY might end up with those under powered ports that were originally designed for Wii U (although, PSXBox4 ... especially XB1 ... will still have those easy ports from PC so I'm not putting any money on that small off chance, either)

Admitting to being a bit of a Nintendo fanboy myself, though, I'd have to add that PS4 is definitely my next choice (and the poll results seem to confirm that)


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 6, 2014)

emigre said:


> How the fuck is the Wii U winning this poll?
> 
> And why is the Xbone so low?
> 
> Honestly GBAtemp, honestly.


 
Consider this: I, as a hardcore Nintendo fan, voted for the PS4. This will explain why the votes for that and the Wii U are so close together. But people (including myself) still have faith that Nintendo can come out of their hole and kick ass once again; this is why the U is still winning.

I-I've heard of some stupid questions before, but this one takes the cake. I remember Microsoft's pitch for the Xbone: "TV, Call of Duty, Kinect." Considering their popularity, I would go for... none of them. I don't think much has changed for the Xbone, considering they're charging people for the online services at an unreasonable rate.


Foxi4 said:


> If only all the Nintendrones who oh-so-viciously support the Wii U online actually bought one perhaps it wouldn't be doing so poorly now. _;O;_


Edit: Suppose when I fill out my job application, I should list one of the reasons for hiring me is "I need to buy a Wii U to shut the people who say the U isn't selling up and also provide profit for Nintendo." Face it: the people who have Xbones have parents who get them. The people who buy Nintendos do it with their own money. And I have seen hundreds of posts on this dedicated Nintendo fanboy website where people say they need a job: in fact, people on this site are generally poor. You are considered rich if you have more than a hundred and fifty dollars, which by coincidence is half of the amount you need to get a Wii U. Need I go on?


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Consider this: I, as a hardcore Nintendo fan, voted for the PS4. This will explain why the votes for that and the Wii U are so close together. But people (including myself) still have faith that Nintendo can come out of their hole and kick ass once again; this is why the U is still winning.


The delusion. 
Xbox One is already at 3 million sales and we'll probably find out how much PS4 sold later tonight.
It won't be "winning" for long.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 6, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> 1. I-I've heard of some stupid questions before, but this one takes the cake. I remember Microsoft's pitch for the Xbone: "TV, Call of Duty, Kinect." Considering their popularity, I would go for... none of them.
> 
> 2. I don't think much has changed for the Xbone, considering they're charging people for the online services at an unreasonable rate.
> 
> 3.  Face it: the people who have Xbones have parents who get them.



1. A 3 million user install Base says otherwise http://news.xbox.com/2014/01/xbox-one-january-thank-you

2. Sony is Charging For Online now Too, $10 cheaper (granted though it has the glories of PS+ so I understand your reasoning, but there is a charge now so it's not just Xbox)
And again, 3 million User Installbase in less then 2 months and Climbing still. 

3. I bought my Xbox One myself, as did a lot of my friends :| 

It's funny that you complain about generalizations and then make generalizations about other consoles.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The delusion.
> Xbox One is already at 3 million sales and we'll probably find out how much PS4 sold later tonight.
> It won't be "winning" for long.


 
Xbox One is at 3 million; Wii U is at 4 million. That means 6000 consoles vs. 13000. I think the Wii U is winning. It is important to look at all sales figures at determining who's leading the sales. The Xbone kicked the U's ass at launch, but they still haven't sold more consoles than Nintendo. It doesn't matter how long the console has lived; what matters is how the console is living. But how long will it last? Who knows: the business world is unstable flexible.


chavosaur said:


> 1. A 3 million user install Base says otherwise http://news.xbox.com/2014/01/xbox-one-january-thank-you
> 
> 2. Sony is Charging For Online now Too, $10 cheaper (granted though it has the glories of PS+ so I understand your reasoning, but there is a charge now so it's not just Xbox)
> And again, 3 million User Installbase in less then 2 months and Climbing still.
> ...



The majority of people who have Xbones are the kids of parents who are compelled to get them so as not to be ostracized by their society. Can you imagine being friendless because you don't have an Xbox? Oh the horror of it all... I'm not generalizing: the Wii was a family console; the U carries most of those same traits. The Xbox 360 was a staple to 14/15s lives; the Xbone will be the same. The Playstation series are for the people in the middle.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Xbox One is at 3 million; Wii U is at 4 million. That means 6000 consoles vs. 13000. I think the Wii U is winning. It is important to look at all sales figures at determining who's leading the sales. The Xbone kicked the U's ass at launch, but they still haven't sold more consoles than Nintendo. It doesn't matter how long the console has lived; what matters is how the console is living. But how long will it last? Who knows: the business world is unstable flexible.


 

The Xbox One sold nearly as many consoles as the Wii U sold in a year in like a month.

You can't just say "B-but there's more Wii U's!" when that fact is beating you over the head with a wet flounder.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Xbox One is at 3 million; Wii U is at 4 million. That means 6000 consoles vs. 13000. I think the Wii U is winning. It is important to look at all sales figures at determining who's leading the sales. The Xbone kicked the U's ass at launch, but they still haven't sold more consoles than Nintendo. It doesn't matter how long the console has lived; what matters is how the console is living. But how long will it last? Who knows: the business world is unstable flexible.


It sold 3 million in almost 3 months.
It took the Wii U a year to reach 4 million.
Hmmm....


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Xbox One is at 3 million; Wii U is at 4 million. That means 6000 consoles vs. 13000. I think the Wii U is winning. It is important to look at all sales figures at determining who's leading the sales. The Xbone kicked the U's ass at launch, but they still haven't sold more consoles than Nintendo. It doesn't matter how long the console has lived; what matters is how the console is living. But how long will it last? Who knows: the business world is unstable flexible.


Are you shitting me? The wii u had ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF to get to 4 million and the Xbox One has almost hit that in less then 2 months. 
This is literally the tortoise and the hare. 
The wii u is the rabbit, and had a huge head start, then was like "Nah I got this I'm just gonna sit on my ass for awhile and do nothing to appease my fans that think I'm gonna win"
And the Xbox One is the tortoise all like 
"Surprise Bitch, Bet you thought you'd seen the last of me."


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2014)

Both the PS4 and the XBox One sold their first million systems in 24-or-so hours and are catching up to the Wii U's lifetime sales within 3 months - anyone seriously believing that _"the Wii U is still winning!"_ needs a reality check because this will change within a month, if not a couple weeks.


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 7, 2014)

Now that we're talking about total install base, anyone know how the PS4's doing so we can match them up to those 3 and 4 million there?
I'm curious. I haven't seen any actual reports since launch day (not that I've been looking that hard.)


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Xbox One is at 3 million; Wii U is at 4 million. That means 6000 consoles vs. 13000. I think the Wii U is winning. It is important to look at all sales figures at determining who's leading the sales. The Xbone kicked the U's ass at launch, but they still haven't sold more consoles than Nintendo. It doesn't matter how long the console has lived; what matters is how the console is living. But how long will it last? Who knows: the business world is unstable flexible.


 

Whoa, slow down there. The Olympics don't start until _next_ month; there's no need to break out the mental gymnastics this early.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 7, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> Now that we're talking about total install base, anyone know how the PS4's doing so we can match them up to those 3 and 4 million there?
> I'm curious. I haven't seen any actual reports since launch day (not that I've been looking that hard.)


Sony's CES keynote is later tonight so they might reveal their numbers.


----------



## Jan1tor (Jan 7, 2014)

Hadrian said:


> It'll dominate the world mark my words, just like the 3DO.


 

Hey that's not nice. I still have my 3DO.


----------



## calmwaters (Jan 7, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Are you shitting me? The wii u had ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF to get to 4 million and the Xbox One has almost hit that in less then 2 months.
> This is literally the tortoise and the hare.
> The wii u is the rabbit, and had a huge head start, then was like "Nah I got this I'm just gonna sit on my ass for awhile and do nothing to appease my fans that think I'm gonna win"
> And the Xbox One is the tortoise all like
> "Surprise Bitch, Bet you thought you'd seen the last of me."


So? Gahars is right: I can't *wait* to see the sales figures for these two consoles next year or even this October. Despite the surge in Xbone's sales at its launch, it has still not sold as many consoles as the Wii U. Please remember: the PS3 and U sold shit in their launches. but they're both faring okay: not too bad, but not too good either. And launch figures are important to you guys. It's almost like "well, the Wii U sold 400,000 copies at launch, so there's no way I'm buying it." Moronic.


Foxi4 said:


> Both the PS4 and the XBox One sold their first million systems in 24-or-so hours and are catching up to the Wii U's lifetime sales within 3 months - anyone seriously believing that _"the Wii U is still winning!"_ needs a reality check because this will change within a month, if not a couple weeks.


Did anyone complain about how many DS Lites were sold at launch? How about the PSVita? How about even the PS3? Lifetime sales are important; scream all you like about how the Xbone sold more copies at launch than the Wii U. And right now in this lifetime, the U is winning. And when Nintendo releases some more games, more consoles will probably be sold. (I hate having to speculate like this; I might as well say the same thing about the Xbone and PS4.)


Guild McCommunist said:


> The Xbox One sold nearly as many consoles as the Wii U sold in a year in like a month.
> 
> 
> You can't just say "B-but there's more Wii U's!" when that fact is beating you over the head with a wet flounder.



"B-but there are more Wii U's!" Seven thousand, in fact. The life span of the Xbone has been two months. The life span of the Wii U has been a year. The Wii U has outsold the Xbone in their lifetimes. Get it? Now there's no excuse for launch figures: they're only important for determining overall sales of a console. The Xbone could go something like this 3 million + 1.5 million. Or, how many Xbones do you think will be sold in a year and a half?


----------



## Maxternal (Jan 7, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Did anyone complain...


There's always someone to complain.





> Lifetime sales are important;





> I can't *wait* to see the sales figures for these two consoles next year or even this October.





> (I hate having to speculate like this; I might as well say the same thing about the Xbone and PS4.)


I agree with you there. Kinda unpredictable, ain't it?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm still wondering how Nintendo is going to reach 9 million sale projections for Wii U on March.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 7, 2014)

Maxternal said:


> Now that we're talking about total install base, anyone know how the PS4's doing so we can match them up to those 3 and 4 million there?
> I'm curious. I haven't seen any actual reports since launch day (not that I've been looking that hard.)


4.2 million sold through December 28th if you're still interested.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 7, 2014)

Current total sales figure globally, as of 12/28/2013

Wii U > 5.2 million
PS4 > 4.1 million
X1 > 2.9 million (although Microsoft just announced it tops 3 millions)

http://www.vgchartz.com/


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> 4.2 million if you're still interested.


 
Yeah, and that's actually sold not shipped or bought by retailers. The thing isn't even out in Japan yet.

A couple of years ago I counted Sony out but they got the PS3 well back on track. Obviously they lose on each PS4 so they need to get some interesting games that are good, I had a play on Knack and a few others recently and "meh" but then it took the PS3 a while to get something worthy.


----------



## Zeliga (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, there arent that many votes for Xbone.
WiiU/PS4 FTW!


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jan 8, 2014)

I think this years winner will be the PS4 as the WiiU had last year and it did nothing with it now nobody wants the WiiU as its not next gen its last year.
The xbone is just crap and M$ keep doing stupid crap to it so it was deemed to fail from the start. The only people getting a xboned are fanboys. I have 4 Xbox360's but I also have 3 PS3s and a Wii and a WiiU so I'm no fanboy at all but the xboned is never going to win the next gen console war. I think it will come last and the WiiU will see a rise but nothing like enough to catch up to the PS4. $ony will have to release a real dud PS4 slim to let the WiiU win. Well, as the PS4 is so extremely limited compared to what the PS3 can do I think the PS4 slim will be a total piece of crap so everyone better get a PS4 before the slim comes out and ruins it for everyone.

I did vote for WiiU as I think, well I hope it makes a come back and  starts to sell better. Maybe a link like WiiU and 3DS so its equal to PS4 and Vita? Maybe finally let other countries have the WiiTV so its not a useless option for us who dont live in US or EU? Maybe give it features other consoles already have or even features they dont have. At least the WiiU has backwards compatibility so thats a huge tick for it. Let everyone know that as its not well noted. Only the WiiU can play older games the PS4 and xboned cant. Already the WiiU has thousands of games it can play where the other consoles have a handful of playable games.
AND a huge selling point, the WiiU can play backups. Ok, its only Wii backups but its better than the other 2 consoles. I only got a WiiU because it could play backups. if it couldn't I wouldn't have brought it.

So yea, the WiiU has a lot more potential than the other 2 consoles and its actually better but if its graphics your looking for then the WiiU is last gen quality but its still good. I got one and liking it. Just wait for this years games to come out. I'm waiting for Watch Dogs.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 8, 2014)

Voted PS4. Part for the reason I own one, part for the reason Nintendo still has so few games that really appeal to me on the WiiU (3DS is another matter, thinking of buying a 3DS XL this year for my girlfriend). If I received an offer like the 99€ Wii for the WiiU, I could consider buying it. The Wii had enough value for 99€ to warrant a purchase for me. Without the deal I wouldn't have bought one, since very many of my friends had one at the time.

My laptop will be hammered with older games thanks to GoG.com, the PS3/PS2 is hammered by my backlog (PS+ doesn't help the backlog either) and some of the best console games will be released on the PS4. Depending on how PS Now will be implemented, the Playstation consoles could be even better this year


----------

